# Easter - Campsites open in Southern Ireland?



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi

New to MH and fancy taking it around a bit of ireland at Easter. We are in the north. Can anyone recommend a few sites to tour around. Open to suggestions but have done Donegal, Mayo and Dingle/Ring of Kerry before.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

The apple Farm near Clonmel, Co Tipperary is a quiet and pleasant place , as is the Glen of aherlow near Tipperary Town.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

You could try Battlebridge in Leitrim open all year. Parsons Green In Co.Tipperary. Jasmine Villa in Middleton Co. Cork.
Kilbroney Park in Rostrevor Co. Down is a nice Park also.

Aido


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have stayed in a few around the co cork area and a city site in cork and killarney also there are some open all year see here
chapter


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Have a look at

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/ireland/

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/General/Caravan+sites+and+parks/Ireland/

Steve


----------



## norrielandfairy (Apr 23, 2007)

*ireland touring*

you could try cormac vally near dublin a good site and open all year


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

If you do a search on the forum you will find tons of info on Ireland. No need to start a new subject.


----------



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips guys- appreciate it as we're new to motorhoming and need all the advice we can get!!


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

> No need to start a new subject.


 Disagree, campsite 5 years ago might be better/worse now...



> The apple Farm near Clonmel, Co Tipperary is a quiet and pleasant place


 yes it is, but mind your van off the branches when parking + the camping area can get a bit muddy after 2 months rain (where doesn't)... But loads of walks & nice kiddie area + the biggest swing I've ever seen..

Wicklow
http://www.rivervalleypark.com/ nice place, "onboard pub + chipper"

Dublin
Carmac vally - OK, pleasent & clean
North Beach - wouldn't stay there again, campers & caravans parked like dominoes... suprised there wasn't a forklift stacking them.. facilities need updating..


----------



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. Our girls will be begging us to go to the site with the huge swing for sure!!


----------

